# Suggestion?



## eunaddict

If a post gets deleted for whatever reason - the mod who deletes it should PM the member about the reason, so it's justified and not just spot deletion because of complaints from members who just disagree with the post. 

A lot of other forums do this - they're tell you "X post was deleted for violating Y rules" (am a moderator on another major chat site), makes moderating more open and objective. 

I understand mods on tpf are highly trusted and valued members (and this isn't a suggestion to make their jobs harder or to suggest otherwise) but it can feel a bit "blind-sided" when you feel like you were just contributing to a discussion and suddenly can't find a post but opposing posts in the same vein/thread are still up.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!  
We cannot possibly PM each time we remove a post, I'd spend more time PMing people than anything else!
However, there's a space for mods to offer a reason why a post is edited or removed, and I personally always use it, typically it's a short "off topic" or "no chat thread".  If you notice a post missing you're always welcome to PM the mod of that forum 
Often we're modding on the run from a phone and do the best we/they can, and I think 98% of the time it's probably kind of obvious why


----------



## muchstuff

eunaddict said:


> If a post gets deleted for whatever reason - the mod who deletes it should PM the member about the reason, so it's justified and not just spot deletion because of complaints from members who just disagree with the post.
> 
> A lot of other forums do this - they're tell you "X post was deleted for violating Y rules" (am a moderator on another major chat site), makes moderating more open and objective.
> 
> I understand mods on tpf are highly trusted and valued members (and this isn't a suggestion to make their jobs harder or to suggest otherwise) but it can feel a bit "blind-sided" when you feel like you were just contributing to a discussion and suddenly can't find a post but opposing posts in the same vein/thread are still up.


I’ve found my explanation in the “alerts” whenever a post of mine has been removed.


----------



## Swanky

I'd also like to add, if a Mod or Admin requests a thread get back to topic, it's very predictable  that anything OT after the request is removed.  Lots of removed posts are self explanatory  HTH!


----------



## 880

muchstuff said:


> I’ve found my explanation in the “alerts” whenever a post of mine has been removed.



Agree with this ^

somewhat related, would it be possible to extend the edit time. A while ago, I was able to edit my posts so reflect new or changed opinion or information. IMO, this is better than cluttering up the thread with another post
thanks!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Agree with this ^
> 
> somewhat related, would it be possible to extend the edit time. A while ago, I was able to edit my posts so reflect new or changed opinion or information. IMO, this is better than cluttering up the thread with another post
> thanks!




One of the reasons the editing function is of relatively short duration is that often people will respond/react quite quickly on a busy thread (particularly if they're tagged or quoted) and so the response may not make much sense after a further edit. It also means we would have far more "N/M" (never minds) and written "deleted" than we do now, which can get to be annoying for people being quoted, following or just reading the thread.

If you ever have good reason (as in in reads the opposite of what your opinion actually is, or may likely cause offence when there was no intention etc) and need to edit the post, you could report the post stating what you'd like changed or intended to have written and a mod will try to help. 

For changed opinions, I would recommend quoting your own past and offering you're new POV/opinion. In such a case, there is prob. a bit of time lapsed and so others may have commented or liked/reacted to your initial post. The reactions should correspond directly with what's written when read otherwise it may get very messy IYKWIM.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, we’ve tried to find an appropriate amount of time, its gone from too short, to too long and has settled!


----------

